# Coral Keepers 25 gallon heavily planted tank diary.



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is an update pic of the tank. I addes some wood and a rock on top of the wood so it can hold it down. I also added some snails to the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is an update pic of the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!! Here is an update shot of the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is an update pic. I am moving everything from the 10 gall in to buckets and some of the stuff into the 25 gall tank. Now im waiting for the water to clear up a bit and my dad is going to the store and going to get me a new bulb for plants. Here are some pics of how the tank looks so far.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is an update pic of the tank. Im only going to keep the pump with the filter thats on the Left bottom corner. The one thats on the right top corner is too strong.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The surface of the water to the top of the sand is only 16 inches. So from the lights to the sand is only 17 inches.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, here are some up date pics. I got 3 lights on the tank which = 50 watts on the tank. All 3 bulbs are diff. The first pic is 15 watts and it takes out the greens more, the second pic is 20 watts and it takes out the blues and reds more, and the third pic is 15 watts and its blueish purple or something like that and makes everything look better. The last pic is all 3 lights on at the same time.
































Tell me what you think.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, here is an update shot of the tank. Tell me what you think!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks nice. It will look great once everything fills in.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!! Yeah, i cant wait till everything grows in.


----------



## 24fps (Oct 12, 2007)

Dude I am giving you plus one on karma for this post. bravo. It brightened my evening to see 13 wonderful pictures of a new tank being set up.
Thanks for the good laugh. Keep us posted!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!! Your Welcome. Will do.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some more pics and on the first pic you can see all 3 diff bulbs because they are all diff colors. Here are some updates of the tank. The last pic is all 3 diff lights on at the same time.








































Tell me what you think!:biggrin:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got my order of plants today!!! YAY!! Pics will be up later today.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, here is an update pic. Ill redecorate everything tomorrow. Or should i leav it how it is right know?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

LOOK everyone!!! Look how fast the Anacharis grew!! I have it circled in red. That took 2 days to grow!!(im just joking)
BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Its looking better everyday.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup. Cant wait till im finished stocking it.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got some new updates!! I get 2 little cories!! Ill post pics later.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Iv spent ONLY $87.00 on the tank so far.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of the cory i got yesterday. Tell me what you think!:biggrin:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, ill post some pics of the tank in about 20-30 min.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, here are the pics of the tank and some pics of the fish. Tel me what you think!


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Now all you got to do is give it time to grow in. It sould be a good looker when it does.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup.:icon_smil


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a video of the tank. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some update pics of the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a video of the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of the tank before and after. Its 6 days apart. Dont the plants grow fast or what lol?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some before and after pics of a plant.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Does it look better with the black back round?


----------



## MarkTheShark (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes I like the black background. 

Good job so far! Keep the pictures coming, I love the before and after shots 

Good Luck!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

MarkTheShark said:


> Yes I like the black background.
> 
> Good job so far! Keep the pictures coming, I love the before and after shots
> 
> Good Luck!


Ok. Thanks!! Alright. Thanks!:icon_mrgr


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is an update pic of the tank. The water is a little cloudy because i was messing with the sand a bit.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Well this is the most enthusiastic thread ever. Looking good...all it needs now is some time and careful trimming when that time comes.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pics i just took.
Micro sword








Java fern
























Anicharis








Frog bit
















Banana plant








Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a full tank shot.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is my stock list:Fish:1 baby Angel fish, 1 male Gold fish, 2 C. trilineatus, and 1 male and 1 female Mosquito fish. Inverts:Ramshorns snails, Pond snails, and Malaysian Trumpet Snails. Plants:Micro sword, Frog bit, Banana plant, Java fern, Anicharis, Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green'', Hair grass, Anubias barteri barteri, Anubias barteri nana, Java moss, Hygrophila polysperma, Hygrophila corymbosa, and another diff kind of Micro sword.


----------



## MarkTheShark (Nov 24, 2007)

It looks as though your having fun with this tank! Nice one! Thanks for the photo update


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

MarkTheShark said:


> It looks as though your having fun with this tank! Nice one! Thanks for the photo update


Yeah, im having a lota fun with the tank. Thanks!! Your Welcome.


----------



## xPlantedxCometx (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow your tank is amazing. I am subscribing to this.

Oh and that is not anacharis that is Elodea cannadensis(spl) and not Egeria densa.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!! Ok. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some up date pics of the tank. I took out a hole bowl full of frog bit and i left only some floating. I put the rest in my turtle pond so he can eat them up. My turtle LOVES eating live plants. Tell me what you think!
Before








After








Here is the bowl.








Here is a full tank shot.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the tank and the fish. The cory cat fish are chillin on a leaf. On the full tank shot, thats CO2 coming out of the power head. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> Here is an update pic of the tank. The water is a little cloudy because i was messing with the sand a bit.


 Nice reminds me of a pond but a nice clean pond nit the stagnant types . The light spectrum did it change as it looked different in initial pics?

Thanks


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Lia said:


> Nice reminds me of a pond but a nice clean pond nit the stagnant types . The light spectrum did it change as it looked different in initial pics?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! Yeah, it did.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Coral Keeper said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it did.


What did you change the bulbs to what types?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Lia said:


> What did you change the bulbs to what types?


It didn't say the k rating but it said its for plants and i got them for $5 each at wall-mart.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh fantastic never thought of Walmart . thanks a lot


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got some German blue rams!!, here are some pics of the acclimating.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

I cant see them!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Ill post a few pic of them tomarrow.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of the German Blue rams!! Tell me what you think!


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

Beautiful fish, fatten them up!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!! Yeah, I need to fatten them up. They just started eating today morning. I got them yesterday.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some more pics of the German blue rams.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

They look good.

In my opinion it looks like you have two males though...

Time will tell,

-Andrew


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Fish Newb said:


> They look good.
> 
> In my opinion it looks like you have two males though...
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, they are both male. I'm going to trade one of the males in for a female.


----------



## RTC 307 (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you get them at wal-mart too? lol
Nice tank. good job!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

RTC 307 said:


> Did you get them at wal-mart too? lol
> Nice tank. good job!


Nope. Thanks!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

My plants have flowers!! YAY!! Here are some pics. Ill go take some more pics and post some more pics. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of the fish and plants. Tell me what you think!:biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, flowers look awesome.

like the rams too.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> wow, flowers look awesome.
> 
> like the rams too.


Thanks! Yeah, the flowers look awesome!!


----------



## mugirl08 (Nov 15, 2005)

the rams are beautiful! Your tank looks nice! Have you thought of standing the wood up on its end to balance the height of the tank? Looks like you're doing well. Keep us updated!
Rachel


----------



## TheSoftParade (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, don't let this thread die Coral, It has been awesome, keep posting.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello everyone! Sorry, Ill take some update pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a FTS like I promised. Tell me what you think!


----------



## TheSoftParade (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome man, looks really good. It's missing something though..that big bare spot in the middle would look good with a big piece of driftwood or a rock or something. Keep it up brotha!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

TheSoftParade said:


> Awesome man, looks really good. It's missing something though..that big bare spot in the middle would look good with a big piece of driftwood or a rock or something. Keep it up brotha!


Thanks!! Can you circle the spot on where I should put the wood?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of the fish. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

Ohh i love your tank and i love your rams they are my favourite fish


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks!! Yeah, I love my rams too.


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

cory loving your tank as aways roud:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

nycsicktank said:


> cory loving your tank as aways roud:


Yup, the corys love the tank.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Its been a LOOOOOONG time since I updated this thread. Here is a picture of the tank. The picture was taken today.










Stock list:
Fish:1 Angel fish, 1 Male German blue ram, 2 leopard cory catfish, a few guppies.

Plants:TONS lol

Inverts:3 different kinds of snails

Equipment: DIY CO2, 1 powerhead with canister filter, 1 whisper hang on filter, 3 bulbs that equal to 50 watts and all 3 bulbs have different k ratings and the light is regular fluorescent. I also add home made ferts.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

No one likes the tank? =(


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, it's a jungle  That angel is a beauty.... might need a bigger tank though


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> wow, it's a jungle  That angel is a beauty.... might need a bigger tank though


Thanks!!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

wow:icon_eek:, you mixed and matched that tank many times. i like the result. (you may need to do a bit of trimming) otherwise it looks GREAT.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

SeaSerpant said:


> wow:icon_eek:, you mixed and matched that tank many times. i like the result. (you may need to do a bit of trimming) otherwise it looks GREAT.


Thanks! Yeah, Its time for some trimming.


----------



## PooN (Jul 17, 2008)

Its ALIVE~~~!!!!!

looks good~


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

lol, thanks!!


----------



## mujacko2002 (Feb 7, 2003)

Mabuhay!

this is what i call a "thriving tank" :thumbsup:

congrats!

Godbless


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I second that beautiful angel needing a bigger home. You also might want to consider moving that bright green plant in the middle with big leaves a bit farther back. I think it might open up your foreground a little bit and give it more depth.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Hello everyone! Im setting up a 25 gallon heavily planted tank. Im going to put everything thats in the 10 gall into the 25 gall. Just filled it up with water and sand. Here is a link to my 10 gallon tank. Pics will be up in a few min. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...0-gallon-heavily-planted-tank.html#post479917


What a change in your plants from the 1st picture. I was a bit worried about your tank. You have got it balanced. Is it the diy co2 that got it going. In this picture they looked like they were barely surving.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hilde said:


> What a change in your plants from the 1st picture. I was a bit worried about your tank. You have got it balanced. Is it the diy co2 that got it going. In this picture they looked like they were barely surving.


Hey, Yeah, the CO2 helped alot. There is a total of 50 watts over this 25 gallon tank.(2 WPG)


----------



## Stevearc (May 8, 2010)

I like it dood, nice tank, Nice lighting . I
would love to introduce some branches/logs to my main tank. scouting the local Fresh water creeks now 0-0


----------



## Stevearc (May 8, 2010)

WOW, just realized there was another 6Pages of updates, read them all now , And Yes VErRY COOL TANK DOOOD 0-0 . Made me even more motivated to get moving on some planted love


----------



## Ethics (Aug 23, 2009)

Amazing tank, I just read everything from page 1. It's definitely come a long way. Did you end up getting rid of the Frogbit? I really like the way it looks, I'm about to drive across town tonight to grab some off of somebody tonight 

Keep up the great work,
Mario


----------

